# Having trouble with graphics being displayed on my monitor



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

So, I was on some special sites(if you know what I mean) and I accidently clicked on a link to a website that directed me to something other than what I wanted. Ever since then. I have been having issues with my graphics card not displaying anything on my monitor. At first, I would be on Twitch and then all of a sudden my computer just restarted on its own. I'm not sure if it's malware or that I need to update my drivers because I have been receiving messages on my computer for a while talking about my graphics card's drivers, but I never had this issue until today. I can't even scan for malware or update my driver if I wanted to because my monitors just keep saying "No signal"


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

I tried using a different monitor too and that did not work.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi.

If you want to check your computer for malware, please read here and post the appropriate logs


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Do you still need assistance?


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes please.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool *and save it to your *desktop. --> IMPORTANT*

*Note: *You need to run the version compatible with your system. If you are not sure which version applies to your system download both of them and try to run them. Only one of them will run on your system, that will be the right version.

If your antivirus software detects the tool as malicious, it's safe to allow FRST to run. It is a *false-positive *detection.

If English is not your primary language, right click on FRST.exe/FRST64.exe and rename to FRSTEnglish.exe/FRST64English.exe

Double-click the *FRST* icon to run the tool. When the tool opens click* Yes* to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button and wait for a while.
The scanner will produced two logs on your Desktop: *FRST.txt and Addition.txt.*
Please attach the content of these two logs in your next reply.


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

I mean the only thing is that I'm not getting a display to any of my monitors so I can't even see what I'm doing


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Have you checked all the connections?


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes, when my monitors stopped displaying anything I kept everything the way it was before it stopped working


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm afraid I can't help here, since the No signal seems to be caused by something else, not malware. I will ask for moving the thread to the Windows 10 forum. When that is fixed, then we can come here again and check for malware.


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

How do I move this thread to Windows 10 forum?


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

You don't have to do anything. I reported it to a moderator and they are going to move it. Good luck and I'll see you when the No signal issue is resolved.


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

DR.M said:


> You don't have to do anything. I reported it to a moderator and they are going to move it. Good luck and I'll see you when the No signal issue is resolved.


OK... per request discussion moved to Windows 10 forum. I also edited the title a bit for better description. However... you can totally have whatever you wish as the title. If you want something revised please let me know.

Thanks, Dr. M.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Are the monitors always blank (apart from the 'no connection' message) even just after switch on ?


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

No, I'm currently gaming on one of my monitors and it has a signal to my PS4


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Is there anything at all on screen when you power on the computer (not using the PS4).


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Nothing at all. The computer turns on fine though. I think it's my graphics card. Whatever site I visited must have burned out my GPU


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Juwan125 said:


> Nothing at all. The computer turns on fine though. I think it's my graphics card. Whatever site I visited must have burned out my GPU


The fans on the GPU don't spin at all on boot up


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You should still get a display just after switching on, the motherboard maker's logo or some text, even if something nasty was downloaded.

Assuming it's a big brand PC what is the make and full model ?
If it's a custom build what motherboard and graphics card are in it ?


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

It's a Gigabyte Motherboard with Ryzen 3600 CPU and XFX 580 RX Graphics card.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Post the exact motherboard, it will be printed on it somewhere.

Also check all the cables are properly connected to the motherboard and the graphics card is fully into it's socket.


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

It's the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please see my previous post and do those checks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Also f you don't have a copy you can download the motherboard manual here :- https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/support#support-manual

Refer to it to check that all the required cables are connected correctly, and it's a good idea to unplug then replug them.


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Everything seems fine. I unplugged and replugged my cables and I'm still not getting a signal to my monitor.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Can you borrow a graphics card to swap into the PC as a test ?

You could also try the steps here by TSG member *crjdriver* :- https://forums.techguy.org/threads/troubleshooting-guide-for-problem-builds.580000/


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

No, but I ordered the same one I have again. It should arrive within the next week or so.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, let us know if the new works please, in this thread.


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Okay


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Actually, I tried to take the video card out and plug into the HDMI port on my motherboard and that didn't work either. If it's not the video card, then it's probably the motherboard.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Juwan125 said:


> Actually, I tried to take the video card out and plug into the HDMI port on my motherboard and that didn't work either.


Not surprising as that CPU does not have built-in video capabilities ...


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

Okay, gotcha


----------



## Juwan125 (Nov 5, 2021)

So my brother ended up giving me his rx 570 so now I'm back in working order. It must have been the website that I visited that caused my GPU to stop working


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds very unusual, but I'm glad you're up and running again!

Merry Christmas!


----------

